# Ryan Lam’s Cubing Progression | grinding sub 30 3x3 average



## Ryan Lam (Tuesday at 5:20 AM)

My Prog Thread! 

Times:

2x2 (ortega)
ao5: —
pb: 3.016 
cube: gan 251 air 

3x3 (cfop)
ao5: —
pb: —
cube: gan 13 maglev (uv) 


4x4 (reduction) 
ao5: 
pb: —
cube: broken meilong 

Pyraminx (LBL) 
ao5: —
pb: — 
cube: Moyu Weilong Standard

Skewb: (LBL) 
ao5: —
pb: — 
cube: Moyu Weilong Maglev 



Current goal: 
Learn L4E on Pyraminx


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Tuesday at 9:53 AM)

Ryan Lam said:


> 4x4 (reduction)


yau is better


----------



## Ryan Lam (Tuesday at 2:54 PM)

lucazdoescubingstuff said:


> yau is better


yeah i will learn


----------



## Arcanist (Tuesday at 3:21 PM)

what do you average for 3 by 3? also don't you already have a progression thread?


----------



## Ryan Lam (Wednesday at 3:48 AM)

Arcanist said:


> what do you average for 3 by 3? also don't you already have a progression thread?


oh yeahh i forgot about that 
do you know how i can delete the old one


----------



## Ryan Lam (Today at 9:11 AM)

Arcanist said:


> what do you average for 3 by 3? also don't you already have a progression thread?


also i average 30 secs


----------

